# 80 MPH electric car for America called the TRIAC



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

80 mph car and a truck of some kind to be sold in America soon. Here are a couple articles from AutoblogGreen.

http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/04/26/video-new-triac-highway-speed-electric-car-available-now/
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/05/07/more-details-on-the-electric-triac-emerge-new-truck/


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

There was another post done on the Triac with even more details.
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/0...is-july-reservations-being-accepted-and-othe/

Looks like that July arrival date is a bout to arrive. Wonder how the claims will hold up.


----------

